# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Uudet bussit, syksy 2013

## kuukanko

> Huhu oli juu mutta jatkuu ainakin Helbille vielä ensi vuonnakin


Tarkoittaako tuo, että Jokerillekin tulee Scaloja?

----------


## zige94

Jotain taas voisi olettaa tuosta Chaufferin jutusta että HelBille valmistus jatkuu vielä ensi vuonnakin. HelBillä kuitenkin erittäin hyvä kokemus Scaloista. Jos se on LE auto se on Scala, jos se on täysmatala niin en oikein tiedä mikä olisi vaihtoehtona.

----------


## Nak

> Onko Scalan tuotannon lopettamisesta jotain oikeaa, virallista tietoa? Ainakaan minä en ole nähnyt.


Itselläni ei mitään virallista tietoa ole mistään. Ainoat huhut olen kuullut "kentällä" ja Arktisilta busseilta. Jos asia olisi tosiaan niin että Scalaan pitäisi teettää kalliita testejä jotta tuotanto saisi jatkua niin Scalan hintahan vaan nousisi ja olisi oltava varmaa että on varma ostaja niille (=Helb) Mikäänhän ei tietysti estä korittamasta scalaa jollekin muulle alustalle :) Ehkäpä Scalastakin tulisi siedettävä Volvon alustalla :D

----------


## Palomaa

> Ehkäpä Scalastakin tulisi siedettävä Volvon alustalla


 anteeksi?  :Laughing:  
Volvo Scala 1200LE B7R 6x2.. ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

Kuulemani mukaan Scalan tuotannon jatkuminen olisi ollut kiinni jonkin ruotsalaisen liikennöitsijän suuresta tilauksesta, joka nyt iilmeisesti on toteutunut  :Very Happy: ; Ilman sitä ei Suomeen olisi alettu valmistamaan muutamaa kymmentä autoa...  :Mad:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tarkoittaako tuo, että Jokerillekin tulee Scaloja?


HelB:llä käsittääkseni vaikka kuinka moni tietää tuon, mutta ei jostain syystä viitsi kertoa. Eiköhän niistä 41 hankittavasta teli-Scalasta tuollaiset 37 riitä 550:llekin.

----------


## joboo

> HelB:llä käsittääkseni vaikka kuinka moni tietää tuon, mutta ei jostain syystä viitsi kertoa. Eiköhän niistä 41 hankittavasta teli-Scalasta tuollaiset 37 riitä 550:llekin.


Onneksi tulee Scaloja. Pehmeät penkit yms. Mutta huonoa on kun moottori on pystyssä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Onneksi tulee Scaloja. Pehmeät penkit yms. Mutta huonoa on kun moottori on pystyssä.


Ja huonoa kun on ahdas bussi, muuten jees, pakko se on scalat hyväksyä kun niitä tulee, tavallisella tallaajalla kuten mulla, mitään sananvaltaa HelBin päätöksiin..  :Laughing:

----------


## ipeniemela

Scalassa plussaa on pehmeät penkit ja hiljainen käyntiääni. Miinusta taas se hiton kyttyrä siellä takana, yleensä oon edestä täydessä Volvo 8700 LE:ssä voinu ihan hyvin mennä takaosaan istumaan, Scalassa se ei tule kysymykseen, koska kaali osuu kattoon ikkunapaikalla jo vähän keskiovien jälkeen ja siellä kyttyrässä ei näe ikkunasta. Mutta tämän taisin aiemmin jo kertoakin.  :Laughing:

----------


## metanolman81

Varma tieto on että syksyksi 2013 Jokeri-linjalle 550 tulee 37kpl uutta teli-scalaa vara-autoineen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Lakatkaa jo hyvät ihmiset arvioimasta linja-autoja matkustamon istuinten perusteella. Sinne saa ihan mitä tilaaja haluaa. Toisaalta mitä enemmän pehmustetta on, sitä pahemmalta istuimet näyttää kun ne on revitty ja sotkettu. Hyvä juttu sinänsä, että Scalan valmistus jatkuu toistaiseksi.

----------


## zige94

> Lakatkaa jo hyvät ihmiset arvioimasta linja-autoja matkustamon istuinten perusteella. Sinne saa ihan mitä tilaaja haluaa. Toisaalta mitä enemmän pehmustetta on, sitä pahemmalta istuimet näyttää kun ne on revitty ja sotkettu. Hyvä juttu sinänsä, että Scalan valmistus jatkuu toistaiseksi.


Scalathan on omasta mielestäni varsin mukavia pelejä  :Wink:  Mielummin näillä uudemmilla K230/K280 UB Scaloilla matkustan kuin Ivecon Crossway LE:llä tai Volvo 8900LE:llä (tai millä tahansa muulla Volvolla). Scalassa on kuitenkin tämän hetkisistä HSL-alueella liikennöivistä mukavimmat penkit, vaikka ovatkin vähän kallellaan (tarkoittaen nyt siis uusimpia busseja, Nobinan Carrus City L:t ja Wiima K202 vie voiton). Ei ainakaan takapuoli puudu eikä niskat tule kipeeksi niinkuin kahdessa muussa mainitussa tulee. Ainoa huono puoli Scalassa on ne takaosan katon mataluus ja ihme köntit johon lyö päänsä. Keskioven ja takaoven välissä olevilla penkeillä voi vielä istua kunnolla.

----------


## Samppa

> Lakatkaa jo hyvät ihmiset arvioimasta linja-autoja matkustamon istuinten perusteella. Sinne saa ihan mitä tilaaja haluaa.


Ja tässä tilaaja tarkoittaa linja-auton ostajaa, liikennöitsijää.

----------


## chauffer

Helb JokeriScalat 1305-1341 tuotannossa, odottelevat Buscom tarvikkeita kahdella etälukijalla...  :Cool:

----------


## KriZuu

> Helb JokeriScalat 1305-1341 tuotannossa, odottelevat Buscom tarvikkeita kahdella etälukijalla...


Mitä mahtaa tulla sitten numeroiden 1300/1301-1304 välille vai tuleeko mitään?

----------


## zige94

> Mitä mahtaa tulla sitten numeroiden 1300/1301-1304 välille vai tuleeko mitään?


1301-1304 teli Scaloja.

----------


## bussifriikki

> HelB:llä käsittääkseni vaikka kuinka moni tietää tuon, mutta ei jostain syystä viitsi kertoa. Eiköhän niistä 41 hankittavasta teli-Scalasta tuollaiset 37 riitä 550:llekin.


Vähän OT, mutta
Mitkä värit niihin laitetaan?

----------


## KriZuu

> Vähän OT, mutta
> Mitkä värit niihin laitetaan?


Eiköhän niihin tule se oranssi-valkoinen-väritys, josta HSL uutisoi touko-kesäkuussa.

----------


## zige94

> Vähän OT, mutta
> Mitkä värit niihin laitetaan?


Runkolinjaväritys, eli oranssi-valkoinen. Samanlainen mikä nyt on normi HSL-väritys, mutta sinisen tilalla oranssi. Aiheesta ollut keskustelua täällä  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Helb JokeriScalat 1305-1341 tuotannossa, odottelevat Buscom tarvikkeita kahdella etälukijalla...


Tekevät siis jo niitä, eli kauan kestää että kaikki ovat valmiina? Tulevatko autot seisomaan kauaksikin aikaa vai?

----------


## ipeniemela

Vaikka mua aluksi hieman arveluttikin ajatus Scaloista Jokerilla niin nyt syksyllä testattuani Volvo 8900LE:itä on sanottava, että uusien Volvojen matkustajan kannalta parhaat puolet, kuten TOIMIVA ilmastointi ja hyvä moottorin äänieristys olivat Scalassa vakio-ominaisuuksia jo vuosi sitten.  :Wink:  Joten tervetuloa vain Scalat Jokerille, mutta jättäkää kanssamatkustajat etupuolelle tilaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## ipeniemela

Ei täällä PL 781:n kyttyrässä niin epämukavaa olekaan. Kattoluukusta tulee valoa ja takaikkunasta näkee hyvin ulos.  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Elikkä HelBin uudet Scalat tulevat siis 1-lehtisellä etuovella (taas) mutta etuovi on huomattavasti pienempi kuin ennen:
> 
> 
> 
> Kysymykseni kuuluu tässä kohtaan:
> Tuleeko Jokeri-Scalatkin tuolla 1-lehtisellä pienemmällä etuovella?


Myös Jokeri Scalat tulevat yhdellä etuovilehdellä, ovat ulkoväritystä ja istuinten väriä lukuunottamatta samoja kuin 1301-1304.

----------


## Palomaa

> Myös Jokeri Scalat tulevat yhdellä etuovilehdellä, ovat ulkoväritystä ja istuinten väriä lukuunottamatta samoja kuin 1301-1304.


Näin vähän epäilinkin, miksi tehdä kahta erinlaista kun voi tehdä yhtä samaa. Saas mähä mitä tosta tulee.  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Näin vähän epäilinkin, miksi tehdä kahta erinlaista kun voi tehdä yhtä samaa. Saas mähä mitä tosta tulee.


Veikkaan että edestä sisään ja takaa ulos niinku tähänkin asti  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

> Veikkaan että edestä sisään ja takaa ulos niinku tähänkin asti


Eikös Jokerilla kuitenkin myös keskeltä sisään ja korttilukijat sinnekin? Mun mielestäni voisi myös takaovesta, sillä näin Göteborgissa senkin toimivan ihan hyvin (itsekin menin etumatalaan Solaris-teliin sisään takaovesta ja nopeastihan se sujui).

----------


## zige94

> Veikkaan että edestä sisään ja takaa ulos niinku tähänkin asti





> Eikös Jokerilla kuitenkin myös keskeltä sisään ja korttilukijat sinnekin? Mun mielestäni voisi myös takaovesta, sillä näin Göteborgissa senkin toimivan ihan hyvin (itsekin menin etumatalaan Solaris-teliin sisään takaovesta ja nopeastihan se sujui).


Näinhän se on tarkoitettu niinkuin vristo kuvailit, mutta itse käsitin chaufferin viestin niin että matkustajat tulevat käyttäytymään noin, eli samalla tavalla kuin ennenkin  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> matkustajat tulevat käyttäytymään noin, eli samalla tavalla kuin ennenkin


Ei välttämättä jos HSL tän kerran mainostaisi Jokeria että "joka ovesta sisään"-tavalla.

----------


## zige94

> Ei välttämättä jos HSL tän kerran mainostaisi Jokeria että "joka ovesta sisään"-tavalla.


Niin JOS. Onhan tuo tiedotus puoli HSL:llä parantunut kyllä jonkun verran. Mutta ei se vakio käytäntö matkustajien päässä niin helposti muutu, etenkin jos menee työ/koulumatkallaan useammalla bussilla. Itse suosittelisin tälläisiä iso tekstejä etuoven luokse. Kuvassa olevan auton kohdalla ainakin toimi hyvin  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Tai sitten kolikon kääntöpuolena luullaan avorahastuksen olevan kaikissa busseissa  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Tai sitten kolikon kääntöpuolena luullaan avorahastuksen olevan kaikissa busseissa


Äkkiähän tekstiä muokkaa ja kirjoittaa että:

"Jokerissa pääset sisään ja ulos kaikista ovista" tms.

----------


## chauffer

Helb 1323(Jokeri-Scala) Scanian Ruskeasuon huoltopisteessä  :Cool:

----------


## Nak

> Jokeri Scalat... ..ovat..  ...istuinten väriä lukuunottamatta samoja kuin 1301-1304.


Onko niissä sitten kellertävänoranssit penkit, siis lähelle samaa sävyä kun maalaus?  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Onko niissä sitten kellertävänoranssit penkit, siis lähelle samaa sävyä kun maalaus?


Penkit olivat vielä Helbin omissa väreissä, vaihtuvat sitten kun kuosi varmistuu, kuulemma  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Helb 1323(Jokeri-Scala) Scanian Ruskeasuon huoltopisteessä


Saisitko millään kuvaa jos mahdollisuus tulee?  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Saisitko millään kuvaa jos mahdollisuus tulee?


Laitan sitten kun auto ulkona, hallissa ei julkaisukelpoista saa aikaiseksi  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Laitan sitten kun auto ulkona, hallissa ei julkaisukelpoista saa aikaiseksi


Juu, kiinnostaa nähdä miten oranssi se Scala nyt sit on.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Juu, kiinnostaa nähdä miten oranssi se Scala nyt sit on.


Jokerille tulevat Scalat ovat tämän näköisiä.

----------


## Nak

Tuo on kyllä kivan pirteän värinen auto  :Smile:  Oranssi olisi kyllä sopinut perusväriksi paremmin kuin tuo sininen.. 

Mikä vika niissä Helbin omissa penkinkankaissa on? Jos niistä tulee oranssit voin kuvitella kuinka hyvältä ne näyttävät jo kolmenkin vuoden päästä, kun ovat kuluneita ja kuraisia  :Laughing:  
Jos kerran Helb-kuosi ei kelpaa, voisi penkeissä kunnioittaa perinteitä ja laittaa nykyisen jokeriauton ulkovärityksen penkin kuosiksi  :Very Happy:  Kierrätys kunniaan

----------


## Karosa

> Mikä vika niissä Helbin omissa penkinkankaissa on?


Katsoskun ne ovat liian siniset Runkoväritykseen.  :Wink: 

Joku yrittänyt pistää rahoiksi ottamalla tuosta kuvan Metroon.  :Wink:

----------


## Kani

> Jokerille tulevat Scalat ovat tämän näköisiä.


Jos siis näette tänään pääkaupunkiseudulla suu auki hoo-moilasena kulkevia ihmisiä, se johtuu siitä, että he ovat nähneet oranssin linja-auton, mikä lehtiotsikon mukaan aiheuttaa  h ä m m e n n y s t ä .

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Katsoskun ne ovat liian siniset Runkoväritykseen.


Minusta sininen väri sopii täydellisesti yhteen oranssin kanssa... 

Ajotaanko ne penkkien kangas vaihtaa vai pidetäänköne sinisinä ?

----------


## chauffer

> Penkit olivat vielä Helbin omissa väreissä, vaihtuvat sitten kun kuosi varmistuu, kuulemma





> Minusta sininen väri sopii Täydellisesti yhteen oranssin kanssa... 
> 
> Ajotaanko ne penkkien kangas vaihtaa vai pidetäänköne sinisinä ?


Mitä tästä aikaisemmasta julkaisustani voisi päätellä...?  :Wink:

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Penkit olivat vielä Helbin omissa väreissä, vaihtuvat sitten kun kuosi varmistuu, *kuulemma*


Noh, ajattelin vain että onko tieto varmistunut (ehkä kysyin vähän liian aikaisin tuota  :Laughing:  )

----------


## zige94

> Minusta sininen väri sopii Täydellisesti yhteen oranssin kanssa... 
> 
> Ajotaanko ne penkkien kangas vaihtaa vai pidetäänköne sinisinä ?


Eikö Chauffer yllä todennut että ne vaihdetaan? Nyt niissä on Chaufferin mukaan HelBin kankaissa, mutta vaihdetaan ennen 550:lla aloittamista.

EDIT: Näköjään Chauffer ehti ensiksi vastata kun jäin lagaamaan viestin kirjoituksen kanssa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jokerille tulevat Scalat ovat tämän näköisiä.





> Tuo on kyllä kivan pirteän värinen auto  Oranssi olisi kyllä sopinut perusväriksi paremmin kuin tuo sininen..





> Minusta sininen väri sopii täydellisesti yhteen oranssin kanssa... 
> 
> Ajotaanko ne penkkien kangas vaihtaa vai pidetäänköne sinisinä ?


Olen nyt sitten se outsider ja totean, etten tykkää ollenkaan tuosta. Ei vaan omaan silmään sovi oranssi-valkoinen bussiin ja vieläpä Helsingin bussiin. Veolia-Connex-Vantaan Liikenteen oranssista värityksestä pidin, mutta noin tilaajavärityksen muodossa se vain näyttää jotenkin tökeröltä.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Olen nyt sitten se outsider ja totean, etten tykkää ollenkaan tuosta. Ei vaan omaan silmään sovi oranssi-valkoinen bussiin ja vieläpä Helsingin bussiin. Veolia-Connex-Vantaan Liikenteen oranssista värityksestä pidin, mutta noin tilaajavärityksen muodossa se vain näyttää jotenkin tökeröltä.


En minäkään hirveästi pidä, kuten en myöskään nykyisestä vaaleansinisestä Tilaajavärityksestäkään  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Karosa

> En minäkään hirveästi pidä, kuten en myöskään nykyisestä vaaleansinisestä Tilaajavärityksestäkään


Nyt et pidä, vaikka aiemmin pidit? Vähän menee ristiin.  :Laughing:

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Nyt et pidä, vaikka aiemmin pidit? Vähän menee ristiin.


Olenko sanonut missään vaiheessa pitäväni tuosta... Sanoin aiemmassa viestissäni kyllä että oranssi sopii hyvin siniseen., mutta en pidä hirveästi tuosta värityksessä bussissa  :Arrow:

----------


## Karosa

> mutta en pidä hirveästi tuosta värityksessä bussissa


Olet sanonut, muttet tosin JLF:ässä, mutta kukkaruukusta itse asiaan, tullaanko noita autoja näkemään millään linjalla ennen Jokerille menoa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olet sanonut, muttet tosin JLF:ässä, mutta kukkaruukusta itse asiaan, tullaanko noita autoja näkemään millään linjalla ennen Jokerille menoa?


Toivottavasti ei. Olisi näin matkustajaviestinnän kannalta katastrofaalista, että juuri ennen kuin ensimmäinen runkolinjaväritteinen bussi aloittaa, ihmisille iskostettaisiin mieliin, että niitä ajaa missä sattuu.

Mutta uusien bussienhan pitää olla HSL:n tilaajaväreissä, joka normaaleille linjoille on sininen. Eli ei niitä edes saa käyttää.

----------


## Karosa

> Eli ei niitä edes saa käyttää.


Mutta eikös 500-sarja ole runkolinjastoa varten, periaatteessa voitaisiin käyttää 519/520 vaiko ei?

----------


## hezec

> Mutta eikös 500-sarja ole runkolinjastoa varten, periaatteessa voitaisiin käyttää 519/520 vaiko ei?


Ei. 500-sarja on poikittaislinjoja varten. Niistä muutama on jatkossa runkolinjoja, mutta niin on myös esimerkiksi 620. Ainoa selkeä runkolinjan merkki on oranssin bussin lisäksi ilmeisesti nollaan päättyvä linjanumero.

----------


## Karosa

> Ei. 500-sarja on poikittaislinjoja varten.


Ok, ymmärsin sen vain väärin.  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Olet sanonut, muttet tosin JLF:ässä, mutta kukkaruukusta itse asiaan, tullaanko noita autoja näkemään millään linjalla ennen Jokerille menoa?


Ne olisi otettu käyttöön jo nyt alkuvuodesta mutta ne pitäisi teipata sinisiksi, runkolinjavärityksellä ei saa ajaa muita linjoja.  :Eek:

----------


## Zambo

> Toivottavasti ei. Olisi näin matkustajaviestinnän kannalta katastrofaalista, että juuri ennen kuin ensimmäinen runkolinjaväritteinen bussi aloittaa, ihmisille iskostettaisiin mieliin, että niitä ajaa missä sattuu.
> 
> Mutta uusien bussienhan pitää olla HSL:n tilaajaväreissä, joka normaaleille linjoille on sininen. Eli ei niitä edes saa käyttää.


Kumpi sitten on isompi katastrofi, ottaa bussit testiin muille linjoille vähän etuajassa vai se, että mahdolliset lastentautudit havaitaan vasta tositoimissa. Sitten ajellaan ei-runkolinjaväreissä runkolinjaa.

Uusissa busseissahan ei tietysti pitäisi olla vikoja, mutta saattaapi silti olla jotain pientä säätämistä. Voihan ne pistää kesäksi vaikka shuttleen.

----------


## Kani

Tietääkö joku sitten, minkä takia noita autoja tulee valmiiksi jo nyt? Siksikö, että Scalan valmistus loppuu ja tehdas kiirehtii viimeisiä pois vai miksi? Vai onko autot tilanneen liikennöitsijän taloustilanteessa tapahtunut joku dramaattinen muutos, jolloin on varaa pitää kuukausitolkulla ylimääräisiä uusia autoja tuottamassa kustannuksia?

----------


## Nak

Niitähän oli kai tilattu suoraan neljä ylimääräistä pihaan seisomaan? 
Eikös vaikka valkoiseksi teippauskin olisi riittänyt jos niillä olisi haluttu ajella etukäteen jotain  :Smile:  Toisaalta Helbillä ei vähene telien tarve missään vaiheessa, jolloin autot joita noilla oransseilla korvattaisiin seisoisi sitten syksyyn asti tarpeettomana. Kivempi se on sitten saada syksyllä 550:lle uuden näköiset ja hajuiset bussit ajoon, kun se että uudetkin haisevat jo käytetylle ja näyttävätkin jo likaisemmalta kuin pakasta vedetty  :Smile: 

Selitys miksi autot tulevat nyt jo odottelemaan on varmasti juurikin se, että Lak saa ajettua Villähteen tehtaan alas nopeammin

----------


## chauffer

> Tietääkö joku sitten, minkä takia noita autoja tulee valmiiksi jo nyt? Siksikö, että Scalan valmistus loppuu ja tehdas kiirehtii viimeisiä pois vai miksi? Vai onko autot tilanneen liikennöitsijän taloustilanteessa tapahtunut joku dramaattinen muutos, jolloin on varaa pitää kuukausitolkulla ylimääräisiä uusia autoja tuottamassa kustannuksia?


Villähteen tehtaan toiminta loppuu tammikuun lopussa, siksi autot valmiita nyt jo. Ja niillä ajellaan lahdessa tyhjää ajoa silloin tällöin, ja sitten kesällä täällä, jotta saadaan ne mahdolliset pikkuviat esille...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ainoa selkeä runkolinjan merkki on oranssin bussin lisäksi ilmeisesti nollaan päättyvä linjanumero.


Mistä näin päättelet? Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vaikka 20, 70 ja 110.

Runkolinjojen numeroinnista en ole nähnyt HSL:llä mitään selkeää suunnitelmia. Mikä nyt ei ole sinänsä ihme, kun tällä hetkellä melko varmasti toteutuvia runkolinjoja on vain Jokeri 1 ja Jokeri 2, ja nämä edustavat vahvasti vielä tätä Jokeri-brändin kautta. Runkolinjasuunnitelma on vielä kovin tuore, eikä ainakaan minulle ole muodostunut mitään hyvää kuvaa siitä, milloin se olisi varsinaisesti toteutumassa.

Jatko tästä kuulunee johonkin runkolinjastoa käsittelevään ketjuun (jota en nyt vielä jaksanut etsiä).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:02 ----------




> Kumpi sitten on isompi katastrofi, ottaa bussit testiin muille linjoille vähän etuajassa vai se, että mahdolliset lastentautudit havaitaan vasta tositoimissa. Sitten ajellaan ei-runkolinjaväreissä runkolinjaa.


Hyvä pointti, mutta ottaen huomioon tämän runkolinjavärityksen muutoksen haasteet, sanoisin että sittenkin jälkimmäinen. Runkolinjaväritys vakiintuu ihmisten mieliin, kunhan runkolinjalla alkaa kulkea pelkästään oransseja busseja. Mutta runkolinjabussi muulla linjalla on "virhe", joka ihmisten mielissä korjaantuu paljon hitaammin. Ja muutenkin on runkolinjavärin kannalta yhtenäisempää, jos runkolinjalla silloin tällöin on väärän värinen bussi kuin se, että runkolinjabussi silloin tällöin näkyy toisella linjalla.

Parasta tietysti olisi, jos vikaantuvat bussit voisi korvata vanhoilla Jokeri-busseilla, mutta se ei liene mahdollista, kun ovat eri firman.

Nobina varmaan teipannee ne muutenkin omiin yhtiöväreihinsä heti kun on mahdollista. Mikä on oma tyhmyytensä sinänsä, eli kun HSL-värejä ei ole pakko vanhoissa busseissa käyttää, laitetaan vanhoihin autoihin uudetkin teipit firman väreistä. En ymmärrä, mikä hyöty siitä on edes yhtiöille, kun firmavärit ovat nopeasti katoava luonnonvara, ja Nobinan uusi väritys on muutenkin erittäin harvinainen näky.

----------


## Nak

*Nyholm #59 / BZI-988*

Löysin oheisen kuvan "linja-autoi täl ja tois pual jokke" sivuilta ja mietin miltä tuossa autossa tuo taaimmaisen oven seutu mahtaa näyttää sisäpuolelta? 
Olisiko tämmöinen ovitus voinut olla fiksu 550:lle tuleviin Scaloihin avorahastusta ajatellen, kun tämä kyseinen City L on varmastikin aiemmassa elämässään Puolassa siinä käytössä ollut  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Olisiko tämmöinen ovitus voinut olla fiksu 550:lle tuleviin Scaloihin avorahastusta ajatellen


Mutta sitten että olisiko Scanialta edes saanut tommosella ovituksella Scalaa? Kyllä sekin olisi varmasti paremmin toiminut kuin mitä se tulee olemaan.

----------


## Nak

> Mutta sitten että olisiko Scanialta edes saanut tommosella ovituksella Scalaa? Kyllä sekin olisi varmasti paremmin toiminut kuin mitä se tulee olemaan.


[pilkunviilaus]Niin ei varmaan Scanialta, mutta Lahden autokorilta ehkä  :Laughing:  [/pilkunviilaus] 
Lak kuitenkin on ainakin joskus ollut tehdas joka tekee osapuilleen juuri sen, mitä ostaja pyytää.
Mutta ehkä tuollainen juttu ei ole käynyt kenenkään mielessä, tai olisi vaatinut kehitystyötä koriin sen verran, että viimeisten autojen takia sitä ei haluttu edes harkita?

----------


## Prompter

Ei LAK:n olisi tarvinnut varmaan muuta kuin kaivaa proto-Scalan piirustukset esiin, muuttaa muutama juttu vastaamaan HSL:n vaatimuksia ja korittaa bussi Scanian N-sarjan alustalle  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Juttelin erään ajomestarin kanssa eilen ehtoolla ja tämä sanoi Nobinan tilanneen 14 Volvoa(8900LE) linjoille e3, e5, e533, e553, 112, 158 ja 160

----------


## Karosa

> Juttelin erään ajomestarin kanssa eilen ehtoolla ja tämä sanoi Nobinan tilanneen 14 Volvoa(8900LE) linjoille e3, e5, e533, e553, 112, 158 ja 160


Noniin, kai noista osa sitten tulee Euro6:sena?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Noniin, kai noista osa sitten tulee Euro6:sena?


Muiden paitsi 158:lle ja 160:lle tulevien pitää olla Euro6:sia, joten Volvo tulee siis saamaan Euro6:n siihen mennessä valmiiksi. Nythän sitten on mahdollista että TLL:kin tilaa Citywiden sijasta Volvoa.

----------


## Karosa

> joten Volvo tulee siis saamaan Euro6:n siihen mennessä valmiiksi.


Euro6:sta saa Volvolta valmiina muistaakseni vasta ensi talvena, voin toki muistaa väärinkin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Euro6:sta saa Volvolta valmiina muistaakseni vasta ensi talvena, voin toki muistaa väärinkin.


Volvon sivuilla kerrotaan, että he esittelevät Euro6-moottorin vuonna 2012.  :Laughing: 

Mutta jos busseja ei syksyyn mennessä saada valmiiksi Euro6:na, toimitettaneen ensin EEV:tä, ja sitten myöhemmin otetaan ne takaisin, ja tilalle tulee Euro6-tasoisia busseja.

----------


## Karosa

> Volvon sivuilla kerrotaan, että he esittelevät Euro6-moottorin vuonna 2012.


Voihan sen silloin esitellä mutta eihän se tarkoita että sitä heti saa tilattua.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Voihan sen silloin esitellä mutta eihän se tarkoita että sitä heti saa tilattua.


Joo, näemmä se oli esitelty jo Persontrafik 2012 -messuilla viime vuoden marraskuun lopussa.  :Smile:

----------


## KriZuu

Lukasin pari päivää sitten liikennöitsijäsopimuksia, ja pistin merkille, että kohteeseen 2008S8 (linjat 633, 738 ja 973) tulisi elokuussa uusi EEV yhden 03-vuoden auton tilalle. Tästä ei taida olla sen enempää tietoa?

----------


## bussifriikki

> *Nyholm #59 / BZI-988*
> 
> Löysin oheisen kuvan "linja-autoi täl ja tois pual jokke" sivuilta ja mietin miltä tuossa autossa tuo taaimmaisen oven seutu mahtaa näyttää sisäpuolelta? 
> Olisiko tämmöinen ovitus voinut olla fiksu 550:lle tuleviin Scaloihin avorahastusta ajatellen, kun tämä kyseinen City L on varmastikin aiemmassa elämässään Puolassa siinä käytössä ollut


Nyt on tuollainen Turussa myynnissä. Siitä vain HelBille Jokeria ajamaan.  :Smile: 
http://www.linjaliikennemuurinen.fi/...E%20%28109%29/

----------


## KriZuu

*Tammelundin Liikenne #1*
Scania Citywide LE

http://phototrans.eu/images/photos/o...653/621101.jpg

En oo ottanu kuvaa, mutta näyttäisi olevan tehtaan pihalla?
On se nätti  :Cool:

----------


## Aq-Zu

> *Tammelundin Liikenne #1*
> Scania Citywide LE
> 
> http://phototrans.eu/images/photos/o...653/621101.jpg
> 
> En oo ottanu kuvaa, mutta näyttäisi olevan tehtaan pihalla?


Hienosti pukee tilaajaväritys. Sanotaanko, että ensimmäinen bussi mihin se sopii  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

Kyllä se on hieno.. Pienellä kalastelulla löysin että tuo olisi Scania CK280UB Citywide 4x2 LB  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Kyllä se on hieno.. Pienellä kalastelulla löysin että tuo olisi Scania CK280UB Citywide 4x2 LB


Miksihän 280 eikä 230  :Shocked:  

Muuten ihan nätti, mutta mielestäni kaipaa keulaan vähän mustaa korostusväriä.  :Smile:  Vähän niinkuin Vt 521 ja 522 kaipaisi  :Wink:

----------


## KriZuu

> Miksihän 280 eikä 230


Euro 6:sta ei ole saatavilla 230:lle.
http://www.scania.fi/buses-coaches/euro-6/range.aspx

----------


## bussifriikki

> *Tammelundin Liikenne #1*
> Scania Citywide LE
> 
> http://phototrans.eu/images/photos/o...653/621101.jpg
> 
> En oo ottanu kuvaa, mutta näyttäisi olevan tehtaan pihalla?
> On se nätti


Keula on jotenkin oudon näköinen sinisenä, kun se ei ole musta niin kuin promoautoissa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> Keula on jotenkin oudon näköinen sinisenä, kun se ei ole musta niin kuin promoautoissa.


Joo, vristokin ihmetteli että mikä tuo on kun näytin kuvan, mutta sitten tajusi vähän aikaa katsottuaan. Se musta olisi sopinut tuohon hyvin, vaikka onhan tuo hieno noinkin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Samaa mieltä olen edellisten kirjoittajien kanssa, kaipaisi tosiaan mustaa keulaan. Mutta itse bussi on tyylikkään näköinen, ja tuo mukavaa piristystä HSL-alueelle.  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

> Keula on jotenkin oudon näköinen sinisenä, kun se ei ole musta niin kuin promoautoissa.


Ei se ole musta Södertäljessäkään:
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...504)+Lasse.jpg
Tosin, kaipaan kyllä sitä mustaa itsekin!

----------


## Karosa

> Ei se ole musta Södertäljessäkään:
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...504)+Lasse.jpg
> Tosin, kaipaan kyllä sitä mustaa itsekin!


Punaisena tuo on VIELÄ hienompi..  :Cool:

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei se ole musta Södertäljessäkään


Södertäljessä on kuitenkin pieni musta alue tuulilasin alapuolella, joka tuo heti lisää ilmettä keulaan. Sama ilmiö siis kuin Volvo 8700LE:issä (joissa kuitenkin uutena keulan alla on ollut yleensä mustaa, mutta joissakin jälkikäteen maalatuissa se on maalattu muunväriseksi).

----------


## zige94

Ei näytä kyllä yhtään hienolta hösseli värit jos vertaa SL:n punaiseen.. Paljon miellyttävempi silmään, tämä on siis vain mun mielipide. Ikinä en ole hösseli väristä pitänyt enkä tule pitämäänkään vaikka sitä joutuukin katselemaan 10 vuoden päästä jokaisessa bussissa.

----------


## KriZuu

> Södertäljessä on kuitenkin pieni musta alue tuulilasin alapuolella


Samoin rekisterikilvin alla.

Itse kelpuutan HSL-värityksen tuohon Citywideen vaikkakin se on nyt hieman tylsä, myönnetään. Sisustus näyttäisi olevan samanlainen kuin Tammelundin VDL:issä, mikä ei ainakaan ole huono asia.  :Cool:

----------


## killerpop

> *Tammelundin Liikenne #1*
> Scania Citywide LE
> 
> http://phototrans.eu/images/photos/o...653/621101.jpg
> 
> En oo ottanu kuvaa, mutta näyttäisi olevan tehtaan pihalla?
> On se nätti


Kuvan ottajan tiedot phototransissa löytyvät samalta sivulta, jossa kuvakin on, joten linkitä itse sivu, äläkä suoraa kuvan osoitetta. Joku voisi muuten joutessaan päivittää myös nuo Tammelundin liikenteen autot vastaamaan nykytilannetta.

----------


## Karosa

> Sisustus näyttäisi olevan samanlainen kuin Tammelundin VDL:issä, mikä ei ainakaan ole huono asia.


Tikkurilan värikartat tulee mieleen, ulkoa sininen, ovikaide keltainen, muu sisustus mustaa, vaaleata, punaista..  :Laughing:

----------


## KriZuu

Uusi kuva Tammelundin Citywidesta

Tässä näkyy sivuprofiili paremmin ja myös takaosa  :Smile:

----------


## Sakke100

> Uusi kuva Tammelundin Citywidesta
> 
> Tässä näkyy sivuprofiili paremmin ja myös takaosa



Tässä mun ottamassa kuvassa näkyy nokka ja ovenpuoleinen kylki

www.bussivarikko.net/kuvia/uusiscania/

----------


## KriZuu

> Tässä mun ottamassa kuvassa näkyy nokka ja ovenpuoleinen kylki
> 
> www.bussivarikko.net/kuvia/uusiscania/


Mistäs tuo on otettu?

----------


## Sakke100

> www.bussivarikko.net/kuvia/uusiscania/
> 
> 
> Mistäs tuo on otettu?



Se oli 25.5.2013 joskus siinä yhden jälkeen päivällä Konalan Scanian pihalla.

----------


## Karosa

> Tässä mun ottamassa kuvassa näkyy nokka ja ovenpuoleinen kylki
> 
> www.bussivarikko.net/kuvia/uusiscania/


Hienolta näyttää, ja hyvä kuva Sakke!  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Uusi kuva Tammelundin Citywidesta
> 
> Tässä näkyy sivuprofiili paremmin ja myös takaosa


Tässä kuvassa voisi melkein väittää olevan Omnilink  :Wink:  niin vähän on eroa..

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Tässä kuvassa voisi melkein väittää olevan Omnilink  niin vähän on eroa..


Sivulta samaa näköä on. Omaan silmään osuu ainoastaan keulan ero.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> Sivulta samaa näköä on. Omaan silmään osuu ainoastaan keulan ero.


Samaa mieltä, perään kun ei omasta mielestä ole mitään muutoksia tehty, olisi voitu vaikka vähän ikkunan muotoa muuttaa..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

Helb on tilannut syksyksi kaksi Scania Citywide LE A2 Etanolibussia  :Shocked:  tulevat kolmivuotiseen kokeiluun linjalle h42

----------


## Prompter

> Helb on tilannut syksyksi kaksi Scania Citywide LE A2 Etanolibussia


Jos RE85 ei käy tuohon, niin missä tuo tankataan?

----------


## Nak

> Jos RE85 ei käy tuohon, niin missä tuo tankataan?


Ruhaan tehdään tankkausmahdollisuus. Miksipä RE85-etanoli ei toimisi tuossa  :Smile:  Ehkäpä kaasutankkausaseman tilalle voidaan pystyttää tuollainen, kun kaikki Mannet ovat neuvotteluiden alla myytäväksi Itä-Eurooppaan. Kaupan onnistuminen tai epäonnistuminen tarkentuu tässä lähiaikoina  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Helb on tilannut syksyksi kaksi Scania Citywide LE A2 Etanolibussia


Noniin, eli se on siis varmaa tietoa. Laitoin tästä juttua muutama kuukausi sitten mutta kukaan ei uskonut.  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> kun kaikki Mannet ovat neuvotteluiden alla myytäväksi Itä-Eurooppaan. Kaupan onnistuminen tai epäonnistuminen tarkentuu tässä lähiaikoina


Tänään kuulemma tulevat katsomaan, jokaisen Mannin haluavat nähdä... :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> jokaisen Mannin haluavat nähdä...


No tottakai, eihän ole mitään järkeä ostaa 40 Mannia säkissä..  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> kaikki Mannet ovat neuvotteluiden alla myytäväksi Itä-Eurooppaan. Kaupan onnistuminen tai epäonnistuminen tarkentuu tässä lähiaikoina


Eikä  :Sad:  MANneissa on niin mukava matkustaa, kaupungin paras malli.

----------


## Karosa

> Eikä  MANneissa on niin mukava matkustaa, kaupungin paras malli.


Saanen olla eri mieltä, hyvä että näistä päästään eroon *(EHKÄ*, eikä tarvitse enään 8-12 vuotta kärsiä näistä.)  :Smile:

----------


## aki

Mikäs noiden Mannien myyntiaikataulu olisi jos kaupat tulisi? Luovutettaisiinko autot sitä mukaa kun niiden sopimukset eri linjoilla loppuvat, vai korvattaisiinko ne kerralla jollain muulla kalustolla?

----------


## bussifriikki

Mikä niissä muuten on niin pahasti vialla, että dumpataan muutaman vuoden ikäisinä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikä niissä muuten on niin pahasti vialla, että dumpataan muutaman vuoden ikäisinä?


Ei MANeissa ole mikään vialla, niiden poistaminen liittyy HelB:n säästöohjelmaan.

----------


## Karosa

> että dumpataan muutaman vuoden ikäisinä?





> Ei MANeissa ole mikään vialla, niiden poistaminen liittyy HelB:n säästöohjelmaan.


Tukea ei anneta maakaasulle toisinkuin dieselille, ne tulevat kalliiksi.

----------


## chauffer

> Ei MANeissa ole mikään vialla, niiden poistaminen liittyy HelB:n säästöohjelmaan.


On niissä se vika että ne vaativat huoltoa/korjaamopäiviä paljon enemmän kuin muut. Niillä kaasuautoilla mitä Helbillä on, korjaamopäiviä on n. 3 kertaa enemmän kuin muulla kalustolla yhteensä...  :Laughing:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mikäs noiden Mannien myyntiaikataulu olisi jos kaupat tulisi? Luovutettaisiinko autot sitä mukaa kun niiden sopimukset eri linjoilla loppuvat, vai korvattaisiinko ne kerralla jollain muulla kalustolla?


Ymmärtääkseni ainakin lentokentän sopimusta on sen verran jäljellä, että tuskin alkavat myydä linja-autoja monta vuotta ennen luovutusta kun mitään takeita siitä, että ylipäänsä toimivat sen jälkeen ei ole. Vahva veikkaus, että myydään sitä mukaan kun ostaja vain löytyy..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> On niissä se vika että ne vaativat huoltoa/korjaamopäiviä paljon enemmän kuin muut. Niillä kaasuautoilla mitä Helbillä on, korjaamopäiviä on n. 3 kertaa enemmän kuin muulla kalustolla yhteensä...


Ehkäpä tämä kertoo sen, miksi niistä halutaan päästä eroon.  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Tammelundin Liikenne #1, Scania Citywide onkin K250UB 4x2 LB, eikä K280UB, kuten aiemmin oli mainittu. Puolalaiset eivät näköjään valmistelaattaa olleet kunnolla kattoneet tai konehuoeneseen vilkaisseet.  :Very Happy: 

Kuvalinkki valmistelaatasta:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.n...52617580_o.jpg

----------


## kuukanko

> Joku voisi muuten joutessaan päivittää myös nuo Tammelundin liikenteen autot vastaamaan nykytilannetta.


Joku on ainakin päivittänyt sinne nyt Tammelundin Liikenteen seuraavan Citywiden, numeron 12.

----------


## lkrt

Tuleeko tai onko uusissa Jokeri-Scaloissa kortinlukijat joka ovella? Alkaako siis avorahastuskokeilu heti elokuussa?

----------


## Karosa

> Tuleeko tai onko uusissa Jokeri-Scaloissa kortinlukijat joka ovella? Alkaako siis avorahastuskokeilu heti elokuussa?


Matkakortinlukijat asennetaan etu- ja keskioville. Sisään pääsee kai kaikista ovista, mutta suositeltavaa on, että menet sisään vain etu- ja keskiovista. Poistut sitten vaikka keskiovesta tai takaovesta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joku on ainakin päivittänyt sinne nyt Tammelundin Liikenteen seuraavan Citywiden, numeron 12.


Tuokin lienee CK250UB 4x2 LB, vaikka tuolla muuta väitetäänkin.

----------


## Nak

> Tuokin lienee CK250UB 4x2 LB, vaikka tuolla muuta väitetäänkin.


Mitä varten se toinen on?  :Shocked:  v77 & 88:lle oli tarjottu vain yksi uusi?

----------


## Karosa

> Mitä varten se toinen on?  v77 & 88:lle oli tarjottu vain yksi uusi?


Jaa'a, lienee vara-autoksi, mutta eiköhän nuo h73:lla tule pyörimään molemmat vähintäänkin viikonloppuisin. Tämä myöhempi yksilö #12 onkin jo A2-tyyppiä, eli pidempi kuin #1.

----------


## chauffer

> Matkakortinlukijat asennetaan etu- ja keskioville. Sisään pääsee kai kaikista ovista, mutta suositeltavaa on, että menet sisään vain etu- ja keskiovista. Poistut sitten vaikka keskiovesta tai takaovesta.


Ne ON asennettu etu-ja keskioville  :Wink:  Edestä ja keskeltä sisään, keskeltä ja takaa ulos, se olisi toive ja toimivin ratkaisu  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> Ne ON asennettu etu-ja keskioville


Iik! Sori pahasta virheestä  :Laughing:  mitähän penkkikankaille kuuluu, sillä ohitseni meni pari päivää sitten Scala jossa ei ollut penkkikankaita vielä vaan pelkät rungot.

----------


## PepeB

Osaako, vaikka oletan vahvasti 'kyllä', että minkä takia uusia jokereita seisoo Ruskeasuon varikolla?  :Smile:  Miksi nimenomaan siellä?

----------


## vristo

> Osaako, vaikka oletan vahvasti 'kyllä', että minkä takia uusia jokereita seisoo Ruskeasuon varikolla?  Miksi nimenomaan siellä?


Ruskeasuon varikon yhteydessä on myös Scanian bussikorjaamo.

----------


## PepeB

> Ruskeasuon varikon yhteydessä on myös Scanian bussikorjaamo.


Ahaa, selvä  :Smile: 
Mietin vain, että kummallinen paikka pitää, jos jokerilla liikennöivät.

----------


## Nak

> Mietin vain, että kummallinen paikka pitää, jos jokerilla liikennöivät.


n. puolet jokerin liikenteestä tullaan hoitamaan ruhan varikolta. Varhasta tulisi jo järjettömän pitkät siirtymät Westendiin.

----------


## lkrt

Ajetaanko 550 muuten kokonaan Varhasta? Mahtuuko sinne kolmisenkymmentä bussia?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ajetaanko 550 muuten kokonaan Varhasta? Mahtuuko sinne kolmisenkymmentä bussia?


Kuten Nak mainitsee oman viestisi yläpuolella, noin puolet Jokerista ajetaan Ruhasta ja toinen puoli Varhasta.

----------


## lkrt

> Kuten Nak mainitsee oman viestisi yläpuolella, noin puolet Jokerista ajetaan Ruhasta ja toinen puoli Varhasta.


Juu, ollaan näemmä lähetetty viestit ihan samaan aikaan.

----------


## Lasse

Tammelundin Liikenne saapui tänään Helsinkiin. Sain sen kuvattua Mannerheintiellä pienen juoksuetapin jälkeen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tammelundin uusi Citywide #12 havaittu koeajolla Lintuvaaran suunnilla, oli koeajokilvet vielä..

----------


## KriZuu

Ruhan Hakamäentien rivistä löytyy nämä jokeriscalat: 1305-1308, 1312, 1313, 1321, 1322, 1333, 1334, 1339 ja 1341.
Nauvontien puolella oli Tammelundin #12.

----------


## chauffer

> Ruhan Hakamäentien rivistä löytyy nämä jokeriscalat: 1305-1308, 1312, 1313, 1321, 1322, 1333, 1334, 1339 ja 1341.


Nynne tulloo,mun työkalut loman jälkeen  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

15.7.

Oranssinen HelB 1338 bongattu ilman rekisterikilpiä Hakamäentien ja Manskun kulmassa

----------


## Eppu

> 15.7.
> 
> Oranssinen HelB 1338 bongattu ilman rekisterikilpiä Hakamäentien ja Manskun kulmassa


Samaten autot 1317 ja 1320 tulivat puolisen tuntia sitten vastaan nelostiellä jossain mäntsälän tienoilla matkalla etelään.

----------


## Nak

Kuuleman mukaan Nobinan syksyksi tulevat Volvot eivät ehdi tulla syysliikenteen alkuun, vaan viivästyvät joitain viikkoja  :Shocked:  Saadaan siis vielä syksyllä nauttia loppuunajetuista huurulasi Carruksista  :Tongue:

----------


## Karosa

> Kuuleman mukaan Nobinan syksyksi tulevat Volvot eivät ehdi tulla syysliikenteen alkuun, vaan viivästyvät joitain viikkoja


Varmaan syynä siihen, että Euro 6:sta saa vasta syyskuussa, jolloin toimitetaan samalla EEV:t, jota en ymmärrä. Olisikohan mennyt joku iso tilaus ohi tämän?

----------


## Zambo

> Varmaan syynä siihen, että Euro 6:sta saa vasta syyskuussa, jolloin toimitetaan samalla EEV:t, jota en ymmärrä. Olisikohan mennyt joku iso tilaus ohi tämän?


Ei kait kukaan seisota turhaan myöhässä olevia busseja, jotta loputkin ehtisi valmistua. Euro 6 bussien osalta on varsin ymmärrettävää, että uuden tekniikan myötä viivästymisiä voi tuotantolinjalla tulla, mutta EEV kaluston osalta näitä ongelmia ei pitäisi olla. Euro 6 kalustoa eivät kaikki valmistajat ole edes halunneet myydä vielä loppukesälle, koska takeita valmistumisesta ajoissa ei ollut.

Viime vuosina syitä myöhästymisiin ovat olleet mm.
- tuotantolinjalla on ruuhkaa
- jokin isompi tilaus menee pienemmän erän ohi
- ja muutamaan otteeseen valmiit autot ovat odottaneet liikennöitsijän taloustilanteen paranemista

----------


## Karosa

> Ei kait kukaan seisota turhaan myöhässä olevia busseja, jotta loputkin ehtisi valmistua.


Taisin muotoilla asiani väärin, kysymykseni lopussa piti olla ns. epäilynä EEV:n myöhästymiseen, joka lienee kaikista todennäköisin.

----------


## Pera

> Ajotaanko ne penkkien kangas vaihtaa vai pidetäänköne sinisinä ?


 Tässä on kuva noista penkeistä: http://i41.tinypic.com/xkx8w4.jpg
Lisäksi näissä JokeriScaloissa on myös ovien sulkeutumisääni.  :Mad:  
Tässä pari lyhyttä videoklippiä piipittävistä ovista: 
http://tinypic.com/r/fon9dc/5
http://tinypic.com/r/2vwikis/5

----------


## Karosa

> Lisäksi näissä JokeriScaloissa on myös ovien sulkeutumisääni.


Lisäyksenä että varoitusääni varoittaa myös aukeutuvista ovista..  :Laughing:  Mielestäni kyllä noissa joitain parannuksia on vrt. muihin scaloihin. Pysyn silti kannassani että oli täysin vääränlainen kalustohankinta 550:lle.

----------


## sm3

Mutta kovin korkea tuo piippaus ei kuulu olevan, eikä videon perusteella rätisekkään eli en usko että siitä suurta haittaa on sitten. 

Ovet ovat myös minusta hyvät kun eivät käänny bussin sisälle avautuessaan jolloin kukaan ei pääse nojamaan niihin ja ihmettele kun kaide tai seinä alkaa liikkumaan oven mennessä kiinni. Taitavat olla vielä sähköovetkin?

Avorahastusta ajatellen pitäisi olla jotkin tarrat joissa opastetaan käyttämään myös muita kuin etuovea. Ihmiset voisi ohjata käyttämään keskiovea jos ei ole tarvetta lipun ostoon. Etuovessa olisi "älä käytä tätä ovea ellet osta lippua" ja keskiovella "käytä tätä ovea jos sinulla on jo lippu", takaovella olisi tarra joka kieltäisi kyytiin tulon kyseisestä ovesta.

----------


## Pera

> Lisäyksenä että varoitusääni varoittaa myös aukeutuvista ovista..


En minä ainakaan kuullu mitään piipitystä kun ovet avattiin.  :Wink: 



> Taitavat olla vielä sähköovetkin?


Kyllä näissä on ihan perinteiset paineilmaovet. :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> En minä ainakaan kuullu mitään piipitystä kun ovet avattiin.


Kyllä siinä semmoinen toiminto kuitenkin löytyy, voin illemmalla ladata pätkän YouTubeen.  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

Tammerlundin Citywide on muuten pyöriskellyt paljon h73:lla. Harmi, etten ole itse kerennyt koematkustamaan.

----------


## chauffer

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...54980586_n.jpg Siinä ne odottelee malttamattomana  :Cool:

----------


## Karosa

> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...54980586_n.jpg Siinä ne odottelee malttamattomana


Jännä tuo HelBin värikäs logo, muuten kyllä on hieno kuva.  :Cool:

----------


## JT

Kaivokselan Volvolla ainakin Nobinat #894, #896 ja #899 (Volvo B7RLE 4x2 8900LE).

----------


## Signed by Me

> Kaivokselan Volvolla ainakin Nobinat #894, #896 ja #899 (Volvo B7RLE 4x2 8900LE).


Ja Hakuninmaan Volvon toimipisteessä Nobinat #897 ja #898

----------


## kuukanko

HelB:n uudet etanoli-Citywidet 1342 ja 1343 näkyvät vielä rekisteröimättöminä Ylen uutisen kuvassa.

----------


## joboo

> HelB:n uudet etanoli-Citywidet 1342 ja 1343 näkyvät vielä rekisteröimättöminä Ylen uutisen kuvassa.


HelB oikeasti sitten meni hankkimaan noita karmeita kapistuksia!  :Mad:

----------


## KriZuu

> HelB oikeasti sitten meni hankkimaan noita karmeita kapistuksia!


Mikä noissa sitten mättää? Mielestäni nuo ovat kelpo menopelejä matkustaa. Korikin on tyylikäs.

----------


## joboo

> Mikä noissa sitten mättää? Mielestäni nuo ovat kelpo menopelejä matkustaa. Korikin on tyylikäs.


En tykkää jotenkin outo sisältä yms. Volvot olisi olleet parempia, mutta mitäkös sillä väliä kun en noilla kuitenkaa tule liikkumaan (Y)  :Tongue:

----------


## Nak

> Mikä noissa sitten mättää? Mielestäni nuo ovat kelpo menopelejä matkustaa. Korikin on tyylikäs.


Nuo ovat toivottavasti parempia kuin Helbin edelliset Lego-Scaniat joissa katosta rojut tippuivat aika-ajoin alas ja tuulilasin puhalluskin oli ylhäältä alaspäin, jolloin lasi alkoi huurtumaan alhaalta ensin. Niistä ei ole kyllä varmasti kellään hyviä muistikuvia. 

Toivottavasti ei ole myöskään yhtä vempula ja tunnoton ajaa kun kyttyräscalat  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> HelB:n uudet etanoli-Citywidet 1342 ja 1343 näkyvät vielä rekisteröimättöminä Ylen uutisen kuvassa.


Outoa muuten, että nuo numeroitiin vielä 13xx sarjaan, kun aiempina vuosina Helb on tähän aikaan jo numeroinut ensivuoden sarjaan. h41/42:lle olikin näemmä sopivasti tarjottu kaksi uutta EEV:tä 1.1.14 alkaen  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> HelB oikeasti sitten meni hankkimaan noita karmeita kapistuksia!


Taas haukutaan ennenkuin on nähty koko autoa!?  :Mad:  Näin tehtiin Runkolinja Scaloillekin(ja liikennöitsijälle). Mutta eipä ole paljon negatiivista kuulunut enää liikennöinnin alettua...  :Tongue:

----------


## Nak

> Näin tehtiin Runkolinja Scaloillekin(ja liikennöitsijälle). Mutta eipä ole paljon negatiivista kuulunut enää liikennöinnin alettua...


Eipä ne siitä haukkumalla parane  :Wink:  Minä ainakin uskon vakaasti, että nuo etanolit ovat hyviä busseja, parempia kuin scalat. 

Voisin kuvitella, että kun Helb avasi nyt pelin etanoli-bussien kanssa, alkaa muutkin liikennöitsijät hankkimaan niitä ja joitain muita vaihtoehtoisilla polttoaineilla käyvää kalustoa. 
Onko tuollainen etanoli-Scania huomattavasti kalliimpi, kuin muutoin varustelultaan täysin vastaava diesel?

----------


## chauffer

> Eipä ne siitä haukkumalla parane  Minä ainakin uskon vakaasti, että nuo etanolit ovat hyviä busseja, parempia kuin scalat.


En kyllä paljon uutta Scalaa parempaa työkalua osaa toivoa, ovat kyllä niin mukavia kaikinpuolin  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

> Taas haukutaan ennenkuin on nähty koko autoa!?


Samanlaisia löytyy TL:ltä! ja olen kyllä semmosella matkustannutkin

----------


## chauffer

> Samanlaisia löytyy TL:ltä! ja olen kyllä semmosella matkustannutkin


Etpä ole niistä mitään maininnut ennenkuin nyt....  :Tongue:

----------


## 034

:Smile:  Mikä on TL?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Mikä on TL?


Joboo taisi tarkoittaa Tammelundin Liikennettä  :Wink:

----------


## 034

Sepäs se olikin  :Smile:  

*Ohi aiheen:*
Joistakin lyhenteistä tulee sellainen katkoviiva ja sen päälle kun laittaa hiiren ilmestyy liikennöitsijän koko nimi. Onko näiden lyhenteiden päivitys loppunut vai miksi ei näin käynyt Tammelundin lyhennyksessä?

----------


## Samppa

> Sepäs se olikin  
> 
> *Ohi aiheen:*
> Joistakin lyhenteistä tulee sellainen katkoviiva ja sen päälle kun laittaa hiiren ilmestyy liikennöitsijän koko nimi. Onko näiden lyhenteiden päivitys loppunut vai miksi ei näin käynyt Tammelundin lyhennyksessä?


Kokeillaan vaikka näin: TLL

----------


## Nak

Onko tietoa milloin Helb 1342 ja 1343 aloittavat liikennöinnin?

----------


## Karosa

> Onko tietoa milloin Helb 1342 ja 1343 aloittavat liikennöinnin?


#1343 tuli tänään tuossa 12 pintaan vastaan Viilarintiellä kohti Varhaa, mitähän lie siellä tekemässä..  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Onko tietoa milloin Helb 1342 ja 1343 aloittavat liikennöinnin?


 Tänään  :Laughing:                                                                                                                                               Vs: Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - marraskuu 2013
8.11.
h41/HelB 1343

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tänään                                                                                                                                               Vs: Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - marraskuu 2013
> 8.11.
> h41/HelB 1343


Jep. h41:llä tuo liikkui ainakin iltapäivällä. Nappasin muutaman sisä- ja ulkokuvan siitä.

----------


## Nak

> Tänään                                                                                                                                               Vs: Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - marraskuu 2013
> 8.11.
> h41/HelB 1343


Joo  :Very Happy:  Onpa se komea noissa bussifriikin kuvissa  :Smile:  Täytyy varmaan vkl käydä etsimässä niitä

----------


## Minä vain

> Nappasin muutaman sisä- ja ulkokuvan siitä.


Penkit edustavat lähinnä reaalisosialismia metrotyyliin. Eikö pehmeistä penkeistä voitaisi maksaa liikennöitsijälle bonusta?

----------


## Nak

Nobinat 902-904 ovat Kaivokselan Volvolla. Nämä ovat nyt siis B8RLE/8900LE. Euro 6

----------


## Karosa

> Nobinat 902-904 ovat Kaivokselan Volvolla. Nämä ovat nyt siis B8RLE/8900LE. Euro 6


No jo oli aikakin, liene tulleet jo samalla kuljetuksella kun havaitsemani TKL:n teli-Volvo torstaina Vuosaaren satamassa.

----------


## Karosa

Volvon tuoman Euro 6-moottorin ja B8RLE-alustan myötä myös ohjaamo on pistetty kokonaan uusiksi.

kuva

----------


## Nak

> Volvon tuoman Euro 6-moottorin ja B8RLE-alustan myötä myös ohjaamo on pistetty kokonaan uusiksi.
> 
> kuva


Uusi ohjaamo on ihan kiva, napit ovat käden ulottuvilla jne. Mutta nyt kun koko kojelauta liikkuu taas ratin mukana, niin ratin ollessa itselleni sopivassa kulmassa, jää nopeus- ja kierroslukumittarit kojelaudan alle ja ne ovat suuntautuneena lattiaa kohti  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

Joo, mä en ole vielä kokeillut tuota Volvon uutta kojelautaa, mutta hieman ihmettelen, miksi piti luopua yhtiön toiseksi parhaasta kojelaudasta juuri kun se oli saatu erittäin toimivaksi? Volvon paras kojelautahan (ja ylipäätään maailman selkein ja toimivin kojelauta busseissa) on edelleenkin se vuonna 1986 esitelty klassikko.

----------


## Zetor

> Volvon tuoman Euro 6-moottorin ja B8RLE-alustan myötä myös ohjaamo on pistetty kokonaan uusiksi.
> 
> kuva


Näyttäisi olevan sama Actian kojelauta kuin Westendin Linjan Citeliksissä oli. Veikkaanpa, että tuo kojelauta saattaisi olla valinnaisvaruste koska se on muistaakseni Saksan VDV-standardin mukainen. Busworld-messuilla oli mielestäni 7900:ssa alla olevasta linkistä löytyvän esitteen sivun 7 mukainen kojelauta
http://euro6.volvobuses.com/pdf/Volv...rochure-EN.pdf

----------


## Karosa

> mukainen kojelauta
> http://euro6.volvobuses.com/pdf/Volv...rochure-EN.pdf


Enemmän mainitsemaasi ohjaamoa myös tuo 8900LE:n ohjaamo muistuttaa.

Onkos muuten VDL:ien ohjaamo muuttanut muotoaan jo Euro 6 myötä?

----------


## Nak

Ohjaamo on juuri esitteen kaltainen. Tosin pieniä eroja napeissa jne. Samalla myös mittaristo on uudistettu. Pari mittaria on tippunut pois ja mittarit ovat "sirompia". Myös monitoiminäyttö on muuttunut ja on väritykseltään sinertävä. Ehkä uusi mittaristo on innovoinut myös uuden kojelaudan  :Very Happy:  
Tosin, mullakin tuli ihan ensimmäisenä VDV-standardi mieleen tuosta..

Olen Vriston kanssa samaa mieltä että Volvon aiempi ohjaamo on huipputasoa, kaikki on lähellä ja säätövaraa löytyy. Pienempi ratti toi tilaa enemmän, mutta isommassa ratissa on sitä jotain ja kevyempi ohjaus  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zetor

> Enemmän mainitsemaasi ohjaamoa myös tuo 8900LE:n ohjaamo muistuttaa.
> 
> Onkos muuten VDL:ien ohjaamo muuttanut muotoaan jo Euro 6 myötä?


No sitten se on ilmeisesti uuden EBSF (European Bus System of the Future) määrittelyn mukainen kojelauta. Mersu veti EBSF:n kuljettajaympäristö projektia, joten yllätys-yllätys lopputulos on kovin saksalaishenkinen VDV:n jatkokehitelmä.

VDL päivitti tässä vaiheessa mittaristoa kevyesti ja myöhemmin on tulossa kokonaan uusi kojelauta. Nykyäänhän vaihtoehtoja on kaksi, täysin liikennöitsijän toiveiden mukaan räätälöitävä kiinteä versio ja VDV:n mukainen säädettävä versio.

----------

